# f****g weather!!



## gavroche (7 May 2012)

Got up early, ate my porridge and two croissants, drank my coffee and orange juice and waited half hour to digest it then put my cyling gear on, did a bit of warming up excercises and got the bike out and set up Endomondo.
So far so good! 1mile down the road, the heavens opened up so turned the bike round and pedalled home quick before I got too wet.
An that's my ride for today as I wont have the time later on, other things to do.
I am absolutely p****d off with this weather!!!


----------



## Brandane (7 May 2012)

Your location says North Wales. Surely, like us from the west of Scotland, you find this weather "normal"?
We haven't had a decent summer in years (1976 is the last I remember) so wave after wave of low pressure depressions hitting us is nothing new.
I have to say that the last 3 weeks or so has been quite refreshing in that we have had mainly dry (but cold) weather while the south east has been getting a dose of our medecine .


----------



## cyberknight (7 May 2012)

least you got chance, wife deciding she wants to go for a picnic....FFS ! its 7 degrees and given out rain .


----------



## caimg (7 May 2012)

cyberknight said:


> least you got chance, wife deciding she wants to go for a picnic....FFS ! its 7 degrees and given out rain .



Wow she REALLY likes picnics!


----------



## Peteaud (7 May 2012)

Got a ride in yesterday thankfully.

Typical bank hol - - rain


----------



## ufkacbln (7 May 2012)

cyberknight said:


> least you got chance, wife deciding she wants to go for a picnic....FFS ! its 7 degrees and given out rain .


 
Our neighbours used to boast about being the first to have an outdoor barbeque each year.

One year we though that we would call their bluff, and so at 1 minute past midnight on a freezing cold and wet New Year's DAy, we flashed up the barbeque.......... coked a single sausage and retired to the warmth of the house


----------



## gavroche (7 May 2012)

Blue sky and sunny now!!! Typical. Glad I had a ride on Saturday and sunday , too late for today now!


----------



## cyberknight (7 May 2012)

caimg said:


> Wow she REALLY likes picnics!


Drove 30 miles just so she can go somewhere different, got there and is still cold and just as we get the sarnies out it starts raining so we eat under a shelter and come back .
My hands and feet are numb and white as i suffer with cold hands and feet to start with then we goto the mother in laws .I get to have a nap on the sofa so the day was not totally wasted


----------



## Monsieur Remings (7 May 2012)

I'm off to see Fairport Convention tonight with my Dad. I was going to cycle down to his place, about 50 miles but the weather is just too wrong. To be fair thanks to an unknown cider yesterday named Hogan's, an 89th minute Djbril Cisse goal followed by lots of West London cheer, I think I have the perfect excuse.

The other one is that I'm also off work tomorrow and apparently it may even be dry.


----------

